# 36 or 37 Schwinn paint job.



## ZE52414 (Jun 5, 2017)

So I recently picked a frankenbike but believe 37 schwinn motorbike frame. I'll show from start to finish so far. Had some questions. What's the easiest way to do the fine red pinstripes????
The black fork will be the fork I'm using for the build. Any suggestions??? Thanks Zach


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 5, 2017)

Oldstuff4yousheepdog  on eBay sells stenciles. I just painted my 36 "C" model back to original color scheme.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow man that looks fantastic! I'm just wondering about the little red pinstripes that outline the white points! Seems like it's going to be a pain to add the red in mine!


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you have a picture of your bike model with your paint scheme?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 5, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Wow man that looks fantastic! I'm just wondering about the little red pinstripes that outline the white points! Seems like it's going to be a pain to add the red in mine!




There might be a pinstriper near you that will come out and stripe it for you while you watch. A good one will  make it look so easy you'll be kicking yourself for paying to have it done...until you try to do it


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 5, 2017)

I pulled this pic straight from google sorry in advance if it is someone's bike. Sure is a beauty, but anyways it's hard to see the red but it's outlined around the white. Thanks man!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 5, 2017)

I take it, it's a pain?! Lol. Doesn't look real fun!


----------



## Dgoldman (Jun 5, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Wow man that looks fantastic! I'm just wondering about the little red pinstripes that outline the white points! Seems like it's going to be a pain to add the red in mine!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm thinking red sharpie


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I'm thinking red sharpie



I'm thinking listen to Rustjunkie! Ususally always a pinstriper around that can knock one of these out in a short time. V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 5, 2017)

YOUR PAINT JOB IS LOOKING GREAT!
I DON'T THINK YOUR PAINT SCHEME DESIGN REQUIRES PIN STRIPING ON THE FRAME AND FORK!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks guys!! I'm wanting the little red outlines on it! I love the way that looks.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 7, 2017)

So I made some stencils and kinda did my own thing since there wasn't any OG paint left. It's not done yet but just wanted to get it back together.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 7, 2017)

Looking good, you could tape the areas around the "pin stripes" and spray them


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yea I thought about that! Still pondering it. Just incase I mess up then it's back to square one. Like the creme color was completely taped off and I was spraying the white and sure enough there was black paint on the creme when I pulled the tape off. So obviously it probably needed taped a lot better . I may go for it or at least tape it off and then think about it haha!  Thank you!! Zach


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 7, 2017)

I know I should start a new thread but it's probably just a simple question to answer. I also have a c model in blue. Why would they stamp the bottom of the crank casing and the top!?? What did the numbers on top mean? Thanks Zach


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Numbers on top are not a factory stamp. Could have been any number of things but likely some sort of identification number either by private individual, local gov't, etc... V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 7, 2017)

That's what I figured! Thanks Shawn!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 7, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Looking good, you could tape the areas around the "pin stripes" and spray them






ZE52414 said:


> Yea I thought about that! Still pondering it. Just incase I mess up then it's back to square one. Like the creme color was completely taped off and I was spraying the white and sure enough there was black paint on the creme when I pulled the tape off. So obviously it probably needed taped a lot better . I may go for it or at least tape it off and then think about it haha!  Thank you!! Zach




It's the tape. I use 3m fineline tape.......  http://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-...ine-Line-Tape-218?N=5002385+3293241622&rt=rud

I also have a lot of single edge razor blade for cutting it. I also use the back of the blade, which is rounded to burnish the tape, or the back of your fingernail to push down the tape........it will not bleed thru....


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks a lot man! I will get me some and give it a try! I really appreciate it


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm planning on painting my bike some day soon, I'm going to buy a brush and some paint and do my own. all you are doing is straight lines, that is the easy part to master. real pinstripers get big bucks because they can do all the fancy designs. maybe I am extra artsy craftsy compared to normal people, but I think it would be pretty simple.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm planning on painting my bike some day soon, I'm going to buy a brush and some paint and do my own. all you are doing is straight lines, that is the easy part to master. real pinstripers get big bucks because they can do all the fancy designs. maybe I am extra artsy craftsy compared to normal people, but I think it would be pretty simple.




Free hand striping isn't something you just do. This takes practice and even a straight line can be a challenge until you master the technique. Unless you desire to learn a new skill or do a bunch of bikes each year it is probably easier--and cheaper to find a good pin striper and have them do it. V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 8, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I'm planning on painting my bike some day soon, I'm going to buy a brush and some paint and do my own. all you are doing is straight lines, that is the easy part to master. real pinstripers get big bucks because they can do all the fancy designs. maybe I am extra artsy craftsy compared to normal people, but I think it would be pretty simple.



It's not as easy as you think. I worked in the sign business for 15 years. It takes a lot of practice. Coupled with the fact you're working on a curved surfaces presents an extra challenge. Not saying you can't learn it, but it takes time. Painting a straight line on a flat surface is much easier.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 9, 2017)

^^^ both you guys are making a judgement on what I can do based on what you can do. about 30 years ago I bought some one-shot and a brush at a swap meet and laid a bunch of lines on an old hood, my lines were good, but my design was bad. when I do something artistic it usually comes out pretty good. sure a flat surface is easier, but a 5" long straight line on a tube should be no problem.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 9, 2017)

Well I've seen the great things that both have done and I would most definitely take any advice that either would offer! For someone that doesn't ever paint(me) I would think that it could possibly be real tough to keep the lines consistent. Does it seem impossible? No but I'm sure it's a lot harder than it looks!


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 9, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ^^^ both you guys are making a judgement on what I can do based on what you can do. about 30 years ago I bought some one-shot and a brush at a swap meet and laid a bunch of lines on an old hood, my lines were good, but my design was bad. when I do something artistic it usually comes out pretty good. sure a flat surface is easier, but a 5" long straight line on a tube should be no problem.



This is what I can do. This was done about 15-20 years ago. Please do not even suggest I am not capable of striping or my knowledge is lacking on this matter. Please feel free to post some samples of yours.


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 9, 2017)

deepsouth said:


> This is what I can do. This was done about 15-20 years ago. Please do not even suggest I am not capable of striping or my knowledge is lacking on this matter. Please feel free to post some samples of yours.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 9, 2017)

Pardon me but I wasn't judging anyone. I'm saying that it isn't as easy as you would make it seem. The OP can certainly go buy paint, brushes, etc... and give it a go himself. I'm just saying that, for most, it may be easier and cheaper to find someone to do the work.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 9, 2017)

deepsouth said:


> View attachment 478995 View attachment 478998




Looks great!


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 9, 2017)

It's kinda like an old horse trainer once told me; I can teach you the mechanics of a maneuver in 10 minutes. It's the timing and feel that takes the time. Yes, anyone can learn to stripe. It just takes a lot of practice.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 11, 2017)

deepsouth said:


> This is what I can do. This was done about 15-20 years ago. Please do not even suggest I am not capable of striping or my knowledge is lacking on this matter. Please feel free to post some samples of yours.




I didn't suggest anything about you. don't know you just as you don't know me. as stated I striped a junk hood 30 years ago. I'll be striping my own bike, though I may have someone do the fenders, but not without giving it a try first. just like everything else. painting a car, chopping a top, welding and fabrication, you don't know if you can until you go and do it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 13, 2017)

Added a few accessories thanks to bricycle!! Now waiting on my creme colored tires and my creme colored grips. Before I add the tires im thinking about cleaning the wheels up and painting black just to match a little better. Needing some clips for the forebrake and brake cable. Oh and the EA button!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks like a motorcycle horn on there! Cool ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 13, 2017)

It is quite big! But i was going for a more customized look! Thanks Shawn! Should be closer later in the week when my other parts get here!!


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 14, 2017)

In the beginning photos, the frame is painted with a reddish primer. Then the front parts and the down tube are painted white. The final paint is black and with red accents, so I wondered what was the purpose of the white paint?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 14, 2017)

That was someone else's bike showing me his progress. I primered it and painted the creme. Then I applied the stencils that I had made to go over the creme then painted the entire frame black. Then pulled the stencils off revealing the creme accents.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 14, 2017)

So your looking at 2 entirely different bikes.


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 14, 2017)

That makes sense, thought maybe I missed a step. I'll hopefully be doing some painting soon, so am following your amazing progress. Thanks!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 14, 2017)

Well the black and red bike is amazing progress! Mine was to far gone so I'm just making it more so custom for my liking! But I'm glad you like it! I appreciate it a lot man!


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 14, 2017)

Mine is rough too, I have a '35 Schwinn motobike. Wish I could say it was a barn find, but mine was _outside_ of the barn in the elements for decades. Going to be a rattle can job as good as I can manage. I like that you're making stencils. I can't find a source for B10 motobike stencils so am getting inspiration from your do-it-yourself approach  Your bike came out fantastic!


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 14, 2017)

Man I've been looking for a B10. That's one that I've really wanted! You'll have to definately post some pics! And thank you man.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 14, 2017)

Well just kinda waiting on my matching grips but she's coming along!!


----------

